

How to sell app company - hnonymous

I have an app company, consistently grossing $50k+&#x2F;mo. I&#x27;m looking to diversify my exposures and move on to another project. So, I&#x27;m hoping to learn from you about the possibility of selling the company.<p>1) Who is the likely acquirer?
The company has a portfolio of apps spanning many different categories. I&#x27;m not certain any one of them would be valuable enough to a strategic acquirer, and yet the portfolio might not make sense to any one acquirer either.<p>It could make a lot of sense for an individual or app company that knows the business well, but do such parties have large amounts of cash sitting around?<p>2) Where&#x2F;how do I find such interested parties?<p>3) What are typical valuations&#x2F;terms?<p>TIA
======
yeppers8
you could consider selling your apps individually?
[http://www.apptopia.com/](http://www.apptopia.com/)

------
imtu80
Send me an email.

~~~
hnonymous
I added an email to my profile for anyone else interested in engaging
privately

